# Polygon Siskiu T fork offset?



## asilker (5 mo ago)

Whats up folks I'm moving a big ole pile of gear around and trying to catch end of season sales.

Looking at a Pike for my T7. Does anyone know what offset the 2021-2022 forks are stock on the Siskiu?

edit to add: I'm looking at 29's


----------

